# ati-drivers-8.16.20

## frary

Hallo ATI-leidende,

gestern wurde der neue Treiber ( 8.16.20 ) released. Knapp 12 Stunden spÃ¤ter ist er in Portage verfÃ¼gbar ( Kompliment!! ).

Bisher ist er ~x86 und ~amd64 markiert.

Auf meinem System lieÃ er sich ohne Probleme emergen, allerdings war nach dem X Neustart kein rendering verfÃ¼gbar.

Nach einem Neustart des Systems lÃ¤dt der Treiber ohne Probleme, 

```
 glxinfo |grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes
```

Allerdings streiten sich die Geister, ob er sich verbessert hat:

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33825803

Zur Leistung kann ich nichts sagen, da ich kein passendes Spiel oder Benchmark installiert habe. 

Composite funktioniert noch nicht! Kein ACPI fÃ¼r Notebooks! 

Release notes:

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.16.20.html

Viel Spass beim testen...

T

----------

## ph03n1x

Tja schön, dass sich die nümmerchen nach dem 8 wieder geändert haben. Wär mir allerdings lieber die würden mal ein paar features mehr reinpacken.

Bezweifle mal das composite jetzt geht oder?

----------

## frary

Composite wird von Ati wohl erst als Feature berücksichtigt, wenn es kein experimentelles Feature mehr ist:

Nach Aussage von Mtipped ( Rage3d forum ):

 *Quote:*   

> Until XOrg move it from being an experimental extension we won't work on it. If XOrg doesn't think it is ready for prime time, can I ask why ATI should? There are rumours that for XOrg 6.9/7.0 it may move from Experimental. When that happens we will definately look to support it.

 

Verbesserungen gab es wohl im Wesentlichen für Dual-Screen setups, xv und Video-overlay. Auch die "workstation performance" soll verbessert worden sein, das kann ich aber ( siehe oben ) nicht prüfen.

Offenbar hat man sich bei Ati etwas andere Ziele gesteckt, als wir uns das wünschen würden:

Ein neues Feature ist z.B. die direkte Unterstützung des Installers für Ubuntu ( freut mich für alle, die Ubuntu benutzen! ). Performance und eyecandy stehen wohl eher weiter unten auf der Liste.

T

----------

## ph03n1x

Naja die Treiber wurden schon besser, einige Kinderkrankheiten sind jetzt nicht mehr so ausgeprägt... aber im Vergleich mit nvidia hinken Sie schon etwas hinterher

Danke für die infos  :Very Happy: 

PS: Wahrscheinlich wird's dann dafür wenn composite reif ist noch ein Jahr dauern bis ati auch so weit ist  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

wenn man composite dennoch in der xorg.conf auf enabled gesetzt hat und den treiber nutzt, kann es dann zu abstürzen führen??

das würd nämlich eingies erklären...

----------

## ph03n1x

Evtl.

Vor allem wird dann die 2D beschleunigung ausser kraft gesetzt!!!

----------

## frary

Mit dem neuen Treiber habe ich es noch nicht probiert. Mit dem Vorgänger gab es bei mir keine Abstürze, allerdings war die Darstellung absolut nicht benutzbar, da Hintergründe, Browserfenster und transparenter Hintergrund ( z.B. Terminal ) bunt gewürfelt wurden, und dauerhaft so blieben.

Da Ati in der Hinsicht nichts verändert hat, spare ich mir den Versuch. Vielleicht variiert das Ergebnis je nach Leistung der Grafikkarte? Iich besitze eine Radeon 9250, vielleicht wird das bei Besitzern einer 9800 oder xsoundso anders aussehen...

T

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

also hab jetzt compostie überhaupt nicht in der xorg.conf stehen, aber die aktuelle darstellung sieht trotzdem sehr komisch aus...

ich hoffe man kann auf dem screen hier sehen:

[img:7f066c5347]http://66.118.185.12/imagehigh/s/18082005091029_Im_screenshot02.png[/img:7f066c5347]

die schrifft wirkt manchmal fetter manchmal dünner, manchmal klarer manchmal verschwomener, je nachdem wo sich sich auf dem bildschirm befindet...

----------

## ph03n1x

*G* Naja, wenn man mit composite rumexperimentiert, muss man sich natürlich nicht wundern, wenn nachher nicht alles korrekt läuft!

Ich kann den screenshot nicht anschauen?

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

mhmm... komisch bei kann man ihn sehen (den screenshot)

man kann sogar ein wenig erkennen wovon ich rede... hab die selben einstellungen benutzt wie beim letzten treiber...

vllt. nochmal den link anklicken

----------

## frary

Ich kann den Screenshot auch nicht sehen, kann mir aber etwa vorstellen, was du meinst:

Offenbar ignoriert der Treiber z.B. modelines, zudem wird mit fglrxconfig eine xorg.conf erstellt, die den Monitor und die passenden Auflösungen sowie das Monitorlayout automatisch erkennt.

Bei mir äußert sich das durch eine etwas größere Darstellung ( größere Schrift in der Taskleiste, Firefox Optionsdialog passt nichtmehr in das dafür vorgesehene Fenster).

Allerdings sieht es bei mir ganz gut ( und vielleicht ein bisschen schärfer?!? ) aus, und die Konfiguration müsste jeder schaffen, da fglrxconfig kaum noch Angaben braucht, um eine vernünftige xorg.conf zu erstellen...

Naja, wenigsten hat sich was geändert! Da ich mir halb versehentlich schon wieder eine Ati statt einer Nvidia gekauft habe, bin ich schon froh, dass der Treiber voran kommt...allerdings wäre composite noch in diesem Jahr eine gute Sache.

Btw, lässt sich abschätzen wann xorg 6.9 bzw. 7.0 offiziell released werden? Zumindest 6.9 scheint ja relativ gut zu funktionieren...

T

----------

## ph03n1x

Puh ich glaub ich hab mal gelesen, dass RC0 von 7.0 released wurde. Aber bis jetzt nur für x86 und ist noch weit davon entfernt stable zu werden.

6.9 weiss ich nicht...

----------

## frary

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> mhmm... komisch bei kann man ihn sehen (den screenshot)
> 
> man kann sogar ein wenig erkennen wovon ich rede... hab die selben einstellungen benutzt wie beim letzten treiber...
> 
> vllt. nochmal den link anklicken

 

Je nachdem, wie deine bisherigen Einstellungen waren, lohnt sich vielleicht eine Sicherungskopie deiner xorg.conf 

und das Erstellen einer neuen mit fglrxconfig..

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

das hab ich schon alles gemacht ohne jeglichen erfolg...

hab fglrxconfig mehrere male probiert, aber immer dasselbe ergebniss...

hab auch weiterhin probleme mit plötzlichen abstürzen von X

----------

## ph03n1x

Hmm

Dann bleibt dir wohl nicht's übrig als dich durch die ati-linux foren zu schlagen...

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

oder n alten treiber verwenden, denn da war das prob nich, und die abstürze sind ja geblieben...

ich werd nochmal n bisschen rumprobieren... 

auf jeden fall vielen dank  :Very Happy: 

----------

## frary

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> das hab ich schon alles gemacht ohne jeglichen erfolg...
> 
> hab fglrxconfig mehrere male probiert, aber immer dasselbe ergebniss...
> 
> hab auch weiterhin probleme mit plötzlichen abstürzen von X

 

Was für eine Karte hast du denn? Wie sieht deine config aus ( bitte nur das nötigste ohne Kommentare..)?

Hier mal meine mit Dualmonitor ( Clone ):

```
Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

...

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

 ...

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  ...

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    Driver      "vga"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "clone" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:3:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5960

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

T

Edit: gekürzt und ´Driver   "vga" eingefügt...

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

sorry das ich die ganze xorg kürze, aber mein X schmiert einfach zu schnell ab, und ich kenn kein möglichkeit die kommentierten zeilen so schnell auszusortieren...

muss mich hier schon mit dem text beeilen.

grafikarte: ati radeon 9200

```
# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)" 

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5961

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "disable"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

ok das mit dem verschwomenen schrifften hab ich gelöst

```
 Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes" 
```

auf no gestellt...

jetzt wart ich mal ab, ob er wieder abschmiert...

----------

## frary

Falls ja, kannst du noch versuchen ein Desktopsetup einzutragen ( single, mirror, clone, ... ) und die Frequenzen deines Monitors 

rauszunehmen. Außerdem kannst du die Zeile composite disable vermutlich sparen...

Versuch doch auch mal meine xorg.conf, 9200 und 9250 sind nahezu identisch...

T

----------

## ph03n1x

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> ok das mit dem verschwomenen schrifften hab ich gelöst
> 
> ```
>  Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes" 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist natürlich ein komplettes no go, wenn du agp im kernel hast. Bei mir lädt sich der treiber erst gar nicht.

Es scheint mir fast, dass du die ati anleitung nicht sehr gut befolgt hast und darum ein haufen selbstgemachte probleme eingeheimst hast...

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

nein das stimmt so nich...

ich bin die anleitung schritt für schritt durchgegangen...

die xorg.conf wurde von fglrxconfig erstellt und ich hab bei meinen versuchen immer wieder angegeben, dass das auf "no" stehen soll, erst im nachhinein, als ich diese hierhin kopiert hab, hab ichs festgestellt...

also eigentlich is das configscript schuld...  :Cool:   :Smile:   :Cool: 

----------

## ph03n1x

Ok sorry  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

Die neuejn Treiber laufen bis jetzt sauber  :Smile: 

Will jemand meine xorg.conf?

Konfiguriert für USB/PS2 Maus und Synaptics Touchpad.

Deutsches Tastaturlayout und aktiver 3D unterstützung.

auf 1024x768 dpi... (ist ja schnell geändert).

CRT und Composite will aber nicht . zumindest kommt der TV damit nicht zurecht.

Alles andere läuft aber  :Smile: 

----------

## frary

Hmmm, der Treiber scheint wohl schlechter zu laufen als ich dachte. Ich habe zwar keine Probleme, aber er ist jetzt 

nichtmehr ~x86 markiert, sondern ohne Keyword. Dafür ist der 8.14.13 jetzt stable. Da bei mir der Treiber gut lief,

kann mir jemand sagen welche "issues" zu diesem Schritt geführt haben?

Hattet ihr Probleme?

T

----------

## lesu

@frary 

Finde ich ihn deshlab nicht mehr im Portage Tree? Woher weißt du, dass er nicht mehr ~x86 makiert ist (nur weil er nicht mehr zu sehen ist)?

----------

## frary

Du kannst auf folgender Seite den Stand und alle in Portage verfügbaren Versionen

eines Pakets sehen:

http://packages.gentoo.org/

Wenn du dort also zum Beispiel ati-drivers eingibst sagt dir folgende Übersicht

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=ati-drivers

dass Version 8.16.20 für keine Architektur verfügbar ist ( weder stable noch testing oder masked ).

Um ihn dann trotzdem zu installieren, kannst du in deiner 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

einfügen, dass die Version ohne Keyword emerged wird, also so

```
media-video/ati-drivers-8.16.20 -*
```

Allerdings habe ich jetzt auch Probleme mit dem Ding bekommen:

Ich bin mir zwar sicher, dass mein zweiter Monitor funktioniert hat, und dass man darauf ein 

Video sehen konnte, aber natürlich hat beim ersten Versuch eine DVD aus der Vodeothek ( 3h Zeit!! )

zu sehen der zweite Monitor gestreikt. Seit dem habe ich ihn auch nichtmehr zum laufen bekommen...

Der Spass daran ist, dass die Konfiguration mittels

```
fglrxconfig
```

 beim ersten Versuch 

Kinderleicht war. Jetzt habe ich erst gemerkt, dass die xorg.conf völlig anders aussieht als vorher

( nur 1 Monitor und nur 1 screen, DesktopMode heißt jetzt "clone" und obwohl ich Monitorsetup

mit "auto" "auto" angegeben hatte, gibt es keine solche Zeile die ich ändern könnte )

Da ich im Moment keine Lust habe, Stundenlang zu basteln, benutze ich wieder 8.14.13-r2. Sobald es mich

mal packt, versuche ich mich mal an einer neuen xorg.conf, mit der auch der neue Treiber beide screens findet!

Gruß

T

----------

## lesu

Habe jetzt gerade noch den stable installiert und will sehen wie er läuft.

Habe mich auch schon gewundert das der Treiber nicht da ist, weil ich die Einträge in der package.keywords schon vorgenommen hatte.

Danke für die Infos.

----------

## frary

So, ich hab mich nochmal mit dem Treiber auseinandergesetzt. Zeit habe ich zwar keine, aber

da ich mir meine xorg.conf versehentlich gelöscht hatte ( ohne backup, fragt nicht wie!! ),

musste ich eh ein bisschen basteln.

Ich habe es auch wieder hinbekommen, beide screens funktionieren, 

ich kann auf beiden Videos sehen. Allerdings musste ich die BusID des zweiten Ausgangs 

der Grafikkarte auf 0:0:0 stellen; bisher waren die beiden Devices unter 3:0:0 und 3:0:1 zu finden.

So auch bei meinem ersten Versuch, denn da haben beide screens mit dieser Einstellung funktioniert, 

genau wie mit allen vorangegangenen Treibern.

Vielleicht liegt das Problem daran, dass der zweite Ausgang nicht mehr erkannt wird

```
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
```

...

Jedenfalls funktioniert der Treiber für mich ganz gut, scheint allerdings ansonsten tot geboren worden zu sein....oder wird er trotz Maskierung von einigen benutzt?

Gruß

T

----------

## XMath

Namd,

ich hatte ihn genutzt.

Beim Abmelden von KDE und dem folgenden Neustart des X-Servers kackt er allerdings ab. Also habe ich wieder den alten drauf.

----------

## chrib

Ich würde ihn gerne nutzen, nur dummerweise will der Treiber das Notebook einfach nur in 1024x786 fahren. Und das ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu niedrig. Die Vorgängerversion lässt 1400irgendwas zu.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## NightDragon

```
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
```

Das Board wird nicht erkannt, aber der Chipsatz.

Das ist nicht weiter tragisch. Die Meldung habe ich hier auch und bei mir läuft das System Problemlos.

Zur verschwundenen neuen Version:

 *Changelog von ati-drivers wrote:*   

> 19 Aug 2005; Luca Barbato <lu_zero@gentoo.org>
> 
>   ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild, ati-drivers-8.16.20.ebuild:
> 
> 8.16.20 seems to have too many issues.
> ...

 

Darauf hin war der Treiber nicht mehr wirklich im Tree "alles auf - ".

Das Changelog sagt uns ja warum.

----------

## NightDragon

Ich will den Treiber haben *snüf* ich will ihn wieder...

----------

## frary

Dann installier ihn! Was hindert dich?

```
~media-video/ati-drivers-8.16.20 -*
```

...

----------

## NightDragon

Die Tatsache das ers so nicht akzeptiert.

----------

## frary

Ich hab das aus meiner package.keywords kopiert, und bei mir geht es:

```
emerge -pv ati-drivers

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.16.20  +opengl 0 kB 
```

Und nochmal den ganzen Eintrag:

```
##ATI

~media-video/ati-drivers-8.16.20 -*

~media-video/ati-drivers-extra-8.16.20 -*
```

Beides eben nochmal probiert und kopiert, sollte also genau so gehen...

T

----------

## NightDragon

Hello  :Wink: 

Danke - habs gefunden *g* - Jetzt gehts.

Es war ein dummer Tippfehler... daher hatte er nichts entmaskt usw...

Thx nochmals!

----------

